
'Fuck ethics. Money is everything': Facebook employees react to scandal - BinaryIdiot
https://mashable.com/article/facebook-employees-react-teen-spying-app-blind/
======
jlgaddis
Dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19039799](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19039799)

------
amrx431
I think this is good in a way. Finally people are speaking what has been
practiced in business since the dawn of business. I took a business ethics
class and I remember the entire course subtly focused on euphemisms for
wrongdoings and not arriving at a concrete assertion that whether an action is
moral or immoral.

------
Annatar
Finally some honesty so the society can start dealing with the problem in
earnest. I hope the clear text honesty streak continues and that this is
merely a beginning, because the world is upside-down and the society rotten
from the inside under the pretense of such monstrosities as "civil discourse",
"civility" and massive censorship in a bid to dominate and control.

------
jdpigeon
The two hours I spent surfing Blind were honestly some of the most depressing
in my life. I try to forget that place exists

